# Uber 1099 lists 'airport fee': Lyft 1099 *doesn't*



## scrabble cat (Jul 16, 2016)

Since Airport Fees are deductible, I'd really like to know Lyft's airport-fee breakout. But they don't provide it. Anyone have any ideas?

(Also, FWIW: in my preliminary punching-in-numbers into my HR Block tax software: my gross Uber/Lyft income is about $11,200--however with basic deductions so far ($5700 in mileage deduct, $1500 in commissions, tolls, other such expenses) that nets down to reportable income of $3,554.
So basically, nearly 70% of my Uber income is deductible. (And I haven't even bothered yet with cell phone bills and other such equipment: that's later in my tax process.) Nice tax shelter!


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

scrabble cat said:


> Since Airport Fees are deductible, I'd really like to know Lyft's airport-fee breakout. But they don't provide it. Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> (Also, FWIW: in my preliminary punching-in-numbers into my HR Block tax software: my gross Uber/Lyft income is about $11,200--however with basic deductions so far ($5700 in mileage deduct, $1500 in commissions, tolls, other such expenses) that nets down to reportable income of $3,554.
> So basically, nearly 70% of my Uber income is deductible. (And I haven't even bothered yet with cell phone bills and other such equipment: that's later in my tax process.) Nice tax shelter!


In Chicago the airport fees are not included in the 1099 reported totals for either Lyft or Uber (either are booking fees), so they can't be deducted. I don't know about NoLa / Lafayette.


----------



## scrabble cat (Jul 16, 2016)

In Denver, the airport fees *are* included in the 1099 for Uber. Interesting that it differs. 
I know it's not reasonable to wish that Uber and Lyft would align their 1099 formats and tendencies. But that sure would be nice for us!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

scrabble cat said:


> Since Airport Fees are deductible, I'd really like to know Lyft's airport-fee breakout. But they don't provide it. Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> (Also, FWIW: in my preliminary punching-in-numbers into my HR Block tax software: my gross Uber/Lyft income is about $11,200--however with basic deductions so far ($5700 in mileage deduct, $1500 in commissions, tolls, other such expenses) that nets down to reportable income of $3,554.
> So basically, nearly 70% of my Uber income is deductible. (And I haven't even bothered yet with cell phone bills and other such equipment: that's later in my tax process.) Nice tax shelter!


If the airport fees aren't added to "gross fares" then you don't get to deduct them because the already are.

You know you get to deduct all miles while working not just paid miles right?

I deducted almost 3 Miles for every paid mile.


----------

